# Nene out indefinately



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

this team is cursed.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Please tell me this is a joke. I can't think when I've seen such a snake-bitten frontcourt.

I wonder if Bill Walton or Clark Kellogg is available for a max contract...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

nope. it's a "personal medical matter."


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Mr. Softy.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I honestly think that he has something serious...enlarged prostate or the like.
His press release said that he's thankful the Dr's found it 'in time to do something about it.'

Here's to hoping he comes back soon and helps us out...coulda used him tonight! 

Get well, Big Brazil.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Chan said:


> Mr. Softy.


That's not really appropriate right now. This is rumored to be a very serious situation. This Brazilian site says he's having surgery on Tuesday. http://esporte.uol.com.br/basquete/ultimas/2008/01/12/ult4356u1680.jhtm


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

yeah, I'm not getting a good vibe about this... they were saying how his teamates want to go to brazil, that implies it's going to be a while at least.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Apparently its prostate cancer, i've heard from a couple of places... just rumors though so im not 100%

surgery tomorrow

hope he comes out ok


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jeez, that really sucks. Hes had a horrible run of injuries, but if this is what it is...poor guy.

Didnt George Karl have prostate cancer also?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

BG44 said:


> Jeez, that really sucks. Hes had a horrible run of injuries, but if this is what it is...poor guy.
> 
> Didnt George Karl have prostate cancer also?


Yep, back in '05 I'm pretty sure. George made a full recovery, I'm hoping (and assuming) that they caught it early enough with Nene for him to do the same. This sucks so much from a human standpoint and I don't even want to think about it from a basketball one.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> Apparently its prostate cancer, i've heard from a couple of places... just rumors though so im not 100%
> 
> surgery tomorrow
> 
> hope he comes out ok


Those are bad rumors

Testicular cancer

Link (in Portuguese)

http://lancenet.com.br/noticias/08-01-15/220836.stm


----------



## donnie888 (May 23, 2006)

Nuggets' big man Nene had a tumor removed by doctors on Monday, according to his website.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Those are bad rumors
> 
> Testicular cancer
> 
> ...


wtf? You don't need testicles to play basketball. Tell that ***** to get back on the court! :laugh:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/7665354

He had a tumor removed..



> Nuggets' Nene has tumor removed
> t
> DENVER (AP) - Doctors removed a tumor from Denver Nuggets forward Nene, according to the player's Web site Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

oh man that sucks - atleast they got the tumour out, whether its cancerous or not we will soon find out.

Get well soon Nene.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yahoo reports Testicular Tumor :-

ATLANTA (AP) -- Denver Nuggets forward Nene underwent surgery Monday to remove a testicular tumor, and a biopsy will determine if it was cancerous. 

The Brazilian player took an indefinite leave of absence Friday, and there is no timetable for his return. 

"Nene is recovering well and in good condition," Dr. Fernando J. Kim said. 

The operation was done at Denver Health Medical Center. Kim said a "right testicular mass was found incidentally and it was managed surgically." The tumor was found last week in an exam by team physician Dr. Saurabh Mangalik. 

"I want to thank my fans, my teammates, the Nuggets organization and everyone that's been supporting me," Nene said in a statement released by the team before Tuesday night's game at Atlanta. 

"My victory will represent their victory as well. Thanks for being with me in this moment. I will remember all the appreciation. I thank God that we could detect this at such an early stage." 

Denver coach George Karl noted that he and his son, Coby, have fought cancer. George Karl has had surgery for prostate cancer. 

"As a cancer survivor and someone who has watched his son go through two cancer-related surgeries, I know firsthand the emotions and fears that you feel when someone says you might have it," Karl said. "Our job now is to support Nene and be there for him as a family. Basketball is at the bottom of the totem poll at a time like this. We just want him to get healthy." 

Nene is averaging 6.4 points and 6.4 rebounds. He missed 22 games earlier this season after undergoing left thumb surgery. He was out for all but one game of the 2005-06 season after tearing a knee ligament, and he was sidelined for 27 games the season before with a variety of ailments.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Give him the ball! /bad joke


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I am sorry for Nene. I hope he is alright.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Usually with that kind of thing (having been down that road myself) if you catch it early enough to have a successful surgery you're in good shape. Certainly hope he'll be alright.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I had to get a scan done once, i had one enlarged lymph node in my groin - had to get ultrasound and then an MRI thing done..when the doctor told me theres a possibility it could be cancer, as an 18 year old at the time, i was shattered.

Thankfully it wasnt and all's well that end well. Hopefully the same goes for Nene.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hope he comes out of all of this okay.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Great news: the tumor was benign, so he'll be ok.

He'll be able to get injured again in a week or so. :laugh:


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Sliccat said:


> Great news: the tumor was benign, so he'll be ok.
> 
> He'll be able to get injured again in a week or so. :laugh:


Not funny.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The guy has rotten luck health wise. But I do hope things work out well for him


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

¹²³ said:


> Not funny.


not just a little?


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Sliccat said:


> not just a little?


Maybe a little.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Nah. If he could stay healthy all season, he'd be a 14/10 guy, easy.

Dude has the best body in the L, but it always betrays him.

www.slamonline.com has a great article on him in the links, today.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> Nah. If he could stay healthy all season, he'd be a 14/10 guy, easy.
> 
> Dude has the best body in the L, but it always betrays him.
> 
> www.slamonline.com has a great article on him in the links, today.


at least. Nene was an absolute monster at the end of last year. They're only a contender with him at full strength.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

hold on, can't celebrate yet. it seems like all the tests aren't finished.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeah...those were PRELMINARY tests.

When he starts, it's amazing how he gets 18 and 10 easily. Coming off of the bench is not his forte.
I actually think that Kmart would be better off of the bench as he is an instant energy dude. Nene needs the time to get in the flow of the game.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Bad news, the tumor was malignant. however, they're saying that they got it early enough that he should be fine.



> DENVER – Officials announced Tuesday that a biopsy performed on the small testicular tumor removed from Nene on Jan. 14 revealed that it was malignant.
> 
> 
> The Denver Nuggets say further tests results showed the cancer was isolated and did not spread.
> ...


http://www.9news.com/sports/pro_basketball/nba/denver_nuggets/article.aspx?storyid=84964


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I read that it was benign earlier...I guess that wasn't the final word.I heard that the guy who was administering a drug test caught this...I guess they make you pee in front of the technician in the NBA...Luckily for Nene if that's true.No telling what could happen if you don't catch it,could metastasize and spread to other places aside from that.


----------



## tekeno (Mar 8, 2007)

Poor guy....

Good Luck Nene, i hope you'll be strongest than cancer.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Some great news!



> Nuggets forward Nene officially is a cancer survivor.
> 
> The testicular tumor removed from him last week was cancerous but does not appear to be life-threatening, according to a statement released by the team Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Denver Nuggets forward Nene is scheduled to undergo a single chemotherapy treatment next week as part of his recovery from testicular cancer.
> 
> 
> The team said in a news release Thursday that the treatment is preventative and that it "essentially eliminates the odds of a recurrence."
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3257259

Not sure what this means for him coming back, but I know he did start light workouts recently. If they're lucky, he'll be back just in time to help them get eliminated in the first round.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

If he comes back, he won't even be close to game shape.
Tehn he'll gain 30 lbs in the offseason, come back, get injured, and miss another year.

BEcome a professional Nene and take care of your body. The cancer thing you can't control, your weight...that's another thing.


----------

